# AMG Eagle - Part Duex



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For those of you in Washington State about to receive the new open wheel MT/XT body, here's a peek at some of the ones already painted and cut out down here.










Sorry for the washed out pic, I'll post a better one of each car on a website soon. So far our line up includes:

#1 Havoline/Speed Stick
#2 Snap-On Tools/Speedstick
#6 Quaker State/Waste Management
#8 Fritos
#9 BAE Racing/Simpson Safety (not shown)
#14 Gilmore Racing/GM Goodwrench (not shown)
#18 Kendall GT-1/Snap-On Tools (not shown)
#22 Oreos/Snap-On Tools/Kendall GT-1
#24 Pepsi/Dupont
#28 Fuji Film/Gillette Mach 3/SKF Bearings
#44 Lowes/Dupont

Note the front and rear wings on the #2 black car; this is a high banked speedway set up that Martin was using. The cord of both the front and rear wings is narrower, and it seemed to work well.

Some of these cars will be for sale shortly, price has yet to be determined.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a better look at the difference between speedway wings and the short track wings we've been playing with. Martin's narrow, flat wings would run a few hundredths faster average on the high banks, and close to the wide winged cars on the short, flat track. When Martin has run into someone the narrow wings flexed more and neither he or the guy he ran into suffered from the contact. 










The other thing that AJ discovered with his Eagle is that sometimes if you don't trim the nose right the pick-up shoes will top out against the body, especially if you're running low profile front tires. He actually cuts a small square area out just above the area the shoe comes up into. This allows for the shoes to work correctly and doesn't necessarily affect the aerodynamics.










And here's some other news for you guys. One of our new drivers showed up today with an Eagle mounted on a Tomy Turbo car. It looked great, fit great, ran like a teenager on a beer run and has opened up a whole new line of thinking around here. I wasn't able to get any pictures because I forgot my camera, but I'll try to get something over the next week. We're still keeping the MT/XT as the primary car for this body, but extra applications are encouraged.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Those are some sharp looking lexans. Like the mounting setup. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Roadrner, my whole way of thinking is towards those guys that want to race their collectors editions but don't want to screw up the bodies for them. This is the solution. Personally I don't collect but I have friends that do and they'd love to get them on the track. But every scratch or abrasion drops their value, and the value is about 75% placed on body condition. 

I'm going to order both a Tomy Turbo car and a Super G+ tomorrow and start working on adapting this body to those cars as well. The Turbo car with the Eagle looked almost perfect, it was puckered in the area just behind the front wheels but otherwise looked good. I also want to do a G-Jet version of this car for the guys in Washington State that are my best customers in training.

Another thing AJ pointed out on his #9 car is right behind the front wheels there's another notch in the body for the back of the P/U Shoe to travel. This car really hugs the track, and for being a relatively plain looker it's pretty fast for a stock magnet/armature mid 70's AFX.

These cars will be made available for sale a week from today, $2.00 plus shipping. If you order 10 or more I'll pick up the shipping. The block of 8 painted cars is also for sale at $10 each, 3 for $25 (postage is included), first come, first served. If you want all of them make me an offer, cash or barter, I'm fairly easy on my terms. If you want a better look at one you're interested in PM me and I'll arrange a photo session.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey pete*

sent you a pm/offer
thanks
mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The painted bodies are now off the table (held for Mike), more will be made available soon.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete, I just wanted to let you know I received my body's yesterday. As usual, beautiful specimens and first rate service. Thanks for the bonus Oddy glass stencil. It will be very helpful as I have difficulty gettin' things situated on the shell's underside with my fat fingers.

Your stuff is well thought out, high quality and cutting edge. Thanks for going the extra mile!

Regards, W. Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No problem Bill. I suck at trying to paint window frames, etc. Using that monocoat trim sheet and the template all you have to do is spray away on the inside and apply the windows from the outside. That's SOP here now....just keep one eye on your box next time you go to Marty's track so you'll have some left to try it on. 

I'll be ordering plastic tomorrow for 60 cars, as well as stuff from S.A. to complete my track. I'm going to be swamped over the weekend with slot car stuff, and since I'm (almost) weight-bearing now I may get something done.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

WOOHOO, I have T-Jets. Weird thing; they won't stay on the track worth a darn. Oh wait...guidepins!!! Not to worry, I have..... 2.

Actually one will be going to a machinest tomorrow. I'm going to have him machine me some nice chrome moly replacements, throw some of those Cobra Clips I have and some fresh 1970 Pinto mini stocks on them...and listen to the wheels screech. I hope to have all 7 running in a few weeks.

Thanks Bill!!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Trader Rating*

Guys, I'm getting close to going into low level production here. Those of you who have gotten my stuff and care to boost my trader rating a little, it would be appreciated. 

So far the Odyssey and Eagle are getting orders. In a week or so the Super Modified will be updated. I have some drawings of how to make it more of an Oswego style car with offset mill hanging out on one side, and built in wing mounts on the top of the cage. But I have a number of other bucks I'll be drawing from, including the Supra GTO that Bill Hall swears by. I'm not a commercial operation, I do my bodies to support my HO habit. But a good rating is important to show anyone else I'll do what I can to make them happy. All of you testing guys have been a huge help, now you can show a ll' love back to the plastic sucker from Cali. 










"Buy a Ford today or I'll rip your heart out." -Stone Cold Petey


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Guys, I'm getting close to going into low level production here. Those of you who have gotten my stuff and care to boost my trader rating a little, it would be appreciated.


Doh!!!!!! Will do Pete. Sorry, Just another item on a long list of Doh's!!!!!

Nice mug shot BTW,  

Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mug shot...yeah. Now, can you imagine that face attached to a 6' 5" 330 lb body, in a suit and tie, meeting you halfway across the line asking you what he can sell you today? Compaired to that tiny Armenian Martin, who is maybe 5' 10" and about a buck and three quarters, and looks like a 1930's silent film star...we made a pretty good team, I'd hook them and he'd reel them in.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Crikey Pete, at 6'3" and 260, you make me look like a little guy. Glad to have you on my side buddy!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a little bump on an otherwise dead string...

The 100th Eagle was drawn today....that's 100 cars off of this mold since it was finished just about a month ago. Now, 33 (+2) of them are sitting in my box with the Mini Indy coming up, another 15 belong to local racers here in Fresno. John Mears and Casey Wainright ordered another 10 for his Buck's Town crew. That's 60 I can account for in California, the rest are spread across the lower 48 to the rest of you mugs. I can say without reservation that this is the second most popular car body I've done, only exceeded by the Classic Sprinter (even though I don't have an official count for the sprinter). 










The 100th Eagle is a powder turquoise blue AMG sponsored Ford and carry the #1, in recognition to my holding the current CCRA open wheel championship. The rulebook is now being ammended to include two classes of open wheel cars, the sprints and the new Eagle Class. It'll be a "One Chassis" rule, basically one chassis will be allowed with both body styles to simplify tech. Unfortunately once we go to 12 volts my cool polymers and silicone tires will be history as all cars will be allowed stock or zapped magnets and hard compound tires only. Sort of like when the IRL went from turbochargers to NA engines in 1997. 

Anyway, I want to thank those of you who ordered this car either as a promo or that actually bartered or paid for them. I promise to leave the mold alone now, seems this one is as good as it can get.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Eagle IROC at Wilderness Hills*

On Friday April 6th Marty hosted 5 of us at his track (Dave Rock, Randy Chin, Darrin Snow, Mike Neely, Marty and myself; the NW 07 Fray included Dave, Randy, both Mikes, Marty, and Larry, who missed the April 6th event). 

We raced (for fun, not points) G-jets and Fray cars. 

Later in the evening, we raced JL XTs w/ Eagle bodies in an IROC style race. It was great fun, and would have been more fun had I done a better job prepping the XTs (I just pulled chassis I had tuned in 05 and put away). Several cars were much harder to drive than others. All in all it was fun, and the Eagles were well recieved. 

Pete, I did get your package on Saturday after the race, and was not able to show off the beautiful pavment modified you painted for me. Thanks a bunch!
I will show it off on our next meet (after working up a suitable stable of turbo or XT IROC cars). 

Wheels are already turning in my head as to mounting your bodies to Tjets, as our group runs tjets every time we meet. 

Mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike, I sent off the four "Easter Egg" Tomy cars this morning, they should be there mid week. 

Our IROC here involved Life Like Camaros straight out of the package. If you won that race you got to keep that car, each of the 4 rounds saw 4 brand new cars. That eliminated the tuning scandal from last year, you got the car 15 minutes before the race began and could make no changes. 

Wednesday night will be the first test session with the new Eagles on Martin's high bank tri-oval, we'll see how well they do.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been thinking of a T-Jet car although I hate to part with one of my chassis that Bill sent me. I really don't know what type of car I would do but I'd be open to suggestions.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> I have been thinking of a T-Jet car although I hate to part with one of my chassis that Bill sent me. I really don't know what type of car I would do but I'd be open to suggestions.


You need a T-jet roller carcass Pete? Say the word! :wave: 

T-jet bods? Good lord, where to start! 

The early Porsche 934/935 IE: No bogus aero crap. 

How about a properly proportioned Chappy 2-D. I dig open cockpit designs.

A decent looking drag bug, like the EMPI "Inch Pincher". Scrunched and fat.

Or maybe your Karmann Ghia scheme. Again with the scrunched and fat.

A flared, spoilered, lowered, and dammed 240-Z.

An SCCA Datsun 510 or BMW 2002.

Yeah I know! All throwback cars. Wadda ya expect from an old fart?

Should I quit now or drone on...................? :freak:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The 510/2002 sounds appealing. Somebody already makes a Lexan 510, but I think the Beemer is a possibility. The 240 I'd have to work from a diecast, just a bit too complex for a scratch build. I'll have to check the Ghia, I haven't touched it since I got it. 

How about a drag Pinto, ala Dyno Don? I've gotten the itch to do a drag car, the CoT mold is being eyed as a Pro Stock conversion right now. I've been experimenting with the plastic Mike King sent me to make part for my mold like hood scoops, it could be done soon if there was interest.

Another thing is the possibility of NASCAR bodies for T-Jets...I'm exploring that too.


----------

